# Mutiple tanks on one sump in a stand



## Lew93b (6 mo ago)

I have been wanting to do a setup like this for my daughters tank will this layout work what issues should I address. I know that the shrimp will probably end up everywhere in the system and that is ok as I will be feeding them to my large tank occasionally. all dimensions are in inches. the plumbing will actually be behind the tanks just drawn to side for ease


----------



## blackghost (Apr 25, 2021)

Can’t see an issue, as long as you keep the right amount of water in it. 
The sump btw is several times bigger than it needs to be.


----------



## Lew93b (6 mo ago)

blackghost said:


> Can’t see an issue, as long as the keep the right amount of water in it.
> The sump btw is several times bigger than it needs to be.


thank you I want the pump this size to maximize the water volume in the system my daughters tank already has enough filtering capacity for this system but in order to further stabilize the water parameters I was aiming for 100 working gallons but was unable to achieve it with the area I have.


----------

